# a manuscript in early classical that was crypted? is there sutch a thing?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for mystery, partition that were kept hidden for century and crypted , so the people would ain't know what to expect, is there sutch od manuscripts of music...

What are the wierdest case of this kind?

Did some classical composer crypted there work so no one would understand...
only fews...

Are there sutch mystery in classical music history, im looking for something that dosen make no sense
that baffle musicologist of renom, are there symphony that were crypted, people would not understand the partition and discard it...

I like this sort of strange stuff, what is classical music history remain ufo, music so strange yet no one know who made it, paradoxal music...

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Im looking for mystery, partition that were kept hidden for century and crypted , so the people would ain't know what to expect, is there sutch od manuscripts of music...
> 
> What are the wierdest case of this kind?
> 
> ...


Bach's Musical Offering.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, deprofundis - 
You might be interested in some fascinating threads that Vesteralen :tiphat: posted in Taggart's group 'Early Birds'. Here is one of them & there are two more:

http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/early-birds-d379-ancient-music-1-sumeria.html


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The tuning for Well Tempered Clavier according to Bradley Lehman.


----------

